# What Divorce will get you...



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Moving back close to home and a new 46 acre place to live...and...these boys 

My momma tried to tell me there will be a bright side to all of this! I think I found it Saturday when I Checked my trail cam  lmao!!

pr


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Ya man! That's a brute there, good luck this season!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't think I would trade my wife for that buck but I would really have to consider it!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

That was funny!

I woudnt have either but I guess everything happens for a reason! Sometimes it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel...but these helped raise spirits a bit 

Sometimes they can take your heart..but they cant take your heart to HUNT 

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Its actually 2 different bucks.

pr


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking bucks! That would really get my heart pumping if I knew they were roaming through the property I hunt.

Good luck this year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story man! Always look on the bright side


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

That second buck is unique for sure. I know I wouldn't pass either of the two up. Good luck this fall!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Holy large browtines batman! Nice...


----------

